# Angu de caroço



## Ricardo Tavares

Ai, ai....
è cada uma que a gente se depara....

Alguém poderia dar alguma sugestão de como traduzir esta expressão para o espanhol ? O contexto é (um título):

Para não dar “angu de caroço”.

Grato.


----------



## Katuka

É uma comida típica a base de Angu. (s. m., Brasil, massa consistente de farinha de milho (fuba), de mandioca ou de arroz, com água e sal.)
Fonte: http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/definir_resultados.aspx 
Saudações, 

Katty


----------



## Mangato

Por la información que nos da KatuKa, interpreto que se trata literalmente de una masa que en lugar de estar hecha con harina del maiz, está hecha con el corozo de la espiga. En sentido figurado vendría a equivaler a *dar gato por liebre,* pero espera a la confirmación de los nativos.


----------



## Moixe

...mmmm...  el sentido figurativo lo desconozco, pero a la harina de trigo en español (por lo menos, en Chile) se le conoce como "*Chuchoca*" e o caroço como:* carozo, cuesco, pepa o hueso*, dependiendo del fruto.


----------



## Vanda

O Ricardo se esqueceu (como sempre, né, Ricardo?) de explicar a expressão para os não-nativos. Angu de caroço quer dizer confusão, complicação; angu-de-caroço, anguzada.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> O Ricardo se esqueceu (como sempre, né, Ricardo?) de explicar a expressão para os não-nativos. Angu de caroço quer dizer confusão, complicação; angu-de-caroço, anguzada.



É verdade, Vanda. è que pensei que algum brasileiro ou português pudesse saber uma frase que tivesse o mesmo seignificado, mas em espanhol. E aí, acabei me esquecendo dos hispanohablantes.... que gafe !!

Bem, agora que o significado está mais claro, vou seguir aguardando aportações de sugestões, senão terei que usar o próprio sentido (confusão) ao invés de uma expressão mais específica e que tem certa picardia.... fazer o quê ?

Grato.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> O Ricardo se esqueceu (como sempre, né, Ricardo?) de explicar a expressão para os não-nativos. Angu de caroço quer dizer confusão, complicação; angu-de-caroço, anguzada.



Também, segundo as pesquisas no Google: 
_Bras. Pop._ Confusão, embrulhada, complicação. 
Barulho, briga. 
Coisa contrária ao que se esperava. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Pois no espanhol poderia ser 

Para no armar follón, para no montar un pollo, para no armar el belén(expresiones populares) o para no crear confusión. 

Então, "angu de caroço" é uma bagunza?

Bon dia

MG


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Pois no espanhol poderia ser
> 
> Para no armar follón, para no montar un pollo, para no armar el belén(expresiones populares) o para no crear confusión.
> 
> Então, "angu de caroço" é uma bagunça? (permita-me)
> 
> Bon dia
> 
> MG



Bem, antes que nada, talvez fosse uma boa idéia explicar o que é angu. Trata-se de uma espécie de polenta (mingau feito com farinha de milho e água/leite). Para ficar bom, totalmente liso, sem bolinhas ou caroços, deve-se mexer bem até ferver.

Portanto, acabaram por criar esta expressão "angu de caroço" (que deveria ser "angu com caroço" para ser mais fiél à realidade), que é um produto mal acabado, pois não está lisinho. Em outras palavras, um angu que deu problemas ao ser elaborado.
Sentido usual: problemas, confusão, mal entendido, uma situação em que o resultado não saiu como o esperado.

Espero ter ajudado a esclarecer.


----------



## Tomby

Mangato, sinto que discorde comigo, mas penso que se trata do que disse Ricardo Tavares: 


> ...Portanto, acabaram por criar esta expressão "angu de caroço" (que deveria ser "angu com caroço" para ser mais fiel à realidade), que é um produto mal acabado, pois não está lisinho. Em outras palavras, um angu que deu problemas ao ser elaborado.
> Sentido usual: problemas, confusão, mal entendido, uma situação em que o resultado não saiu como o esperado.


Talvez eu esteja errado. Nesse caso, peço desculpas. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Bem. agora que as explicações já foram dadas e parece haver um consenso sobre o significado da expressão, será que vocês conhecem alguma expressão equivalente em espanhol, de forma a manter a sua picardia e, obviamente, o seu significado ?

Grato.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Bem. agora que as explicações já foram dadas e parece haver um consenso sobre o significado da expressão, será que vocês conhecem alguma expressão equivalente em espanhol, de forma a manter a sua picardia e, obviamente, o seu significado ?
> Grato.


Além da expressão que disse nosso amigo Mangato ("_*Dar gato por liebre*_"), segundo os contextos eu diria as seguintes, tendo em conta o que você disse: "Sentido usual: problemas, confusão, mal entendido, uma situação em que o resultado não saiu como o esperado".
Eis algumas:
_- Dársela a uno con queso._
_- Hacer el primo._
_- Quedarse a la luna de Valencia._
_- Meterse en camisa de once varas._
_- Ya vendrá el tío Paco con las rebajas._
_- Cargar con el mochuelo._
_- Le salió rana._
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Mangato, sinto que discorde comigo, mas penso que se trata do que disse Ricardo Tavares:
> 
> Talvez eu esteja errado. Nesse caso, peço desculpas.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Meu caro mestre, axo que não discordamos, somente a minha dificuldade para expresarme no português faz que o que quero dizer dé para entender .

*Bagunça* (Priberam) Gir. brasileira
Confusão, desordem, bagunçada.

*Angu*: Pelas explicações do nosso amigo Ricardo, verifico que o angu era um alimento de consumo muito popular na Galiza quando eu era criança, que conheciamos por “papas”. Farinha de milho ou trigo cozida em leite. Similar a "papilla" que comen as crianças cuando ainda não tenhem dentes. Era preciso cozer e mexer com muito cuidado para que não se formassem grumos.

Nos anos da posguerra espanhola, chamados anos da fome, era usual moer o milho com o caroço, para assim acrescentar a farinha. Diziam que era para penso do gado, mas a fome fazia que se derivasse para o consumo humano. Desse jeito as “papas” feitas dessa fariña eram ruins por mais, e ficou o dito : _Dar papas de carozo, ou dar papas pegas, _para expressar que havia engano. Achei que tendo en conta a similitude do produto, o sentido figurado poderia ser o mesmo.

Agora, clarificadas as causas do meu erro, também encontro que *confundir* en espanhol pode ser sinónimo de *enganar*.

En quanto à traduçao do texto original acho que podería ficar

*Para no confundir a nadie* ou ainda melhor, *para que quede claro*.
De jeito mais informal, *para que nadie se llame engaño*, *para no dar burro por caballo*, etc.

Perdão pela matraca. Cumprimrntos, 

MG


----------



## Vanda

Gente, para vocês terem certeza sobre o angu, que é diferente do mingau/papas, é só pensar na polenta italiana. É isso aí. 

MG, copiando sua citação:"*Bagunça* (Priberam) Gir. brasileira
Confuçãosão, desordem, bagunçada.".  Sim, eu sei que esta troca de ção e são no português é mesmo um angu de caroço.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Gente, para vocês terem certeza sobre o angu, que é diferente do mingau/papas, é só pensar na polenta italiana. É isso aí.
> 
> MG, copiando sua citação:"*Bagunça* (Priberam) Gir. brasileira
> Confuçãosão, desordem, bagunçada.".  Sim, eu sei que esta troca de ção e são no português é mesmo um angu de caroço.


 
Obrigado, Vanda.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Como eu gosto de polenta/angú devo dizer:

Angú de caroço é aquele que foi feito sem  a técnica e atenção devida,ou seja  o angú(Minas gerais e Goiás),polenta mole (Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina)deve ser feito com fogo/chama  baixo, mexendo sempre com uma colher de madeira até ferver e  engrossar e pelo amor de Deus nada de encaroçar...... pois é desagradável para digerir e demonstra
falta de atenção, relaxo, desorganização imperícia.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muito obrigado a todos! 

Adorei as expressões fornecidas.


----------

